# Cooking dried beans?



## DevinT (Mar 13, 2020)

The web is all over the place on this one. Salt, no salt, soak, no soak, simmer, pressure cooker, IDK. 

Canned pintos are pinkish, mine are brown. Mine always come out muddy. 

Someone please help me. 

Hoss


----------



## CoteRotie (Mar 13, 2020)

I soak overnight in salted water (I think the no-salt thing has been debunked, but I can't find the reference right now). I have used a pressure cooker, but if I have time I simmer for up to an hour, then change the water and rinse the beans, then I simmer again until tender, or at that point add to whatever stew/cassoulet etc. that I'm making.

I mostly cook Spanish giant Judion beans or French Tarbais beans.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 13, 2020)

You mentioned dried beans and canned. For dried beans I soak them in a plastic container overnight in just enough cold water to submerge them completely (maybe 1/2 inch above them)... But it depends what your going to make. I mainly make baked beans to go with my BBQ (great northern beans)


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 13, 2020)

Following. The last time I cooked dried beans, they were tough as heck.


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 13, 2020)

Large beans like black beans or pinto, I soak overnight in salted water. Drain, rinse, fill with fresh water and cook the next day. Always comes out great. The only beans I don't soak overnight are smaller ones like split pea.


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 13, 2020)

I cook a lot of pinto beans. I make sure to get the latest year's harvest (easy because I'm in the middle of pinto bean country). I don't soak. I add 1.5 cups of pintos to a pressure cooker with a halved onion, a bay leaf, some cumin seed, salt, a few garlic cloves, and enough water to cover by two inches . Pressure cook on high for 25 min. Natural release. Store in the liquid.


----------



## SeattleBen (Mar 13, 2020)

Salt away. As a person who eats a lot of beans, like most the week, you'll have no issue. If you use a pressure cooker let it release naturally you'll have fewer split beans. Dry beans can be so delicious and will get you through the impending apocalypse.


----------



## McMan (Mar 13, 2020)

Good beans, good suggestions:
https://www.ranchogordo.com/blogs/recipes/cooking-basic-beans-in-the-rancho-gordo-manner


----------



## SeattleBen (Mar 13, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> I cook a lot of pinto beans. I make sure to get the latest year's harvest (easy because I'm in the middle of pinto bean country). I don't soak. I add 1.5 cups of pintos to a pressure cooker with a halved onion, a bay leaf, some cumin seed, salt, a few garlic cloves, and enough water to cover by two inches . Pressure cook on high for 25 min. Natural release. Store in the liquid.



Add some peppers and we're talking!


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2020)

pintos - soak overnight in salted water with bay leaf, rinse then cook with stock, beer, onion garlic oregano, pork fat


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 14, 2020)

SeattleBen said:


> Add some peppers and we're talking!


A habanero and a strip of bacon go into plenty of my pots of beans. [emoji106]


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2020)

My understanding (and someone please correct me if I’m wrong) is that the primary purpose of starting with salt whether it’s soak or no soak is to keep the beans intact through the cooking process instead of turning to mush. 
There’s some dishes where I want beans to “cream” so to speak so in those instances I wait till the end for salt.
But stuff like lentils I definitely salt at the beginning. Can’t stand lentil mush.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2020)

bruh, i just creamed your beans.


----------



## Newbflat (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ve spent a lot of time in Mexico and most people just cook them until done, really never soak. Take some pinto or black beans, say 2 cups, put in pot add 8 ups of water, an onion and salt. Cook uncovered until done (2-4 hours) depending on how old they are, add water as needed. That’s it. No fuss. If you are feeling fancy chuck in a chipotle. I’ve been doing it for years and they taste just like beans every time.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 14, 2020)

I just soak overnight in water, drain and rinse, add water and bring to a rapid boil, add salt then cover and simmer two to three hours. I used to add onions but now just add some raw diced onions when I eat them.


----------



## Michi (Mar 14, 2020)

The salt is about osmotic pressure. Basically, water always moves from the lower salt concentration towards the higher salt concentration.

If the concentration of salt inside the beans is higher than that of the surrounding water, the surrounding water will diffuse into the beans due to osmotic pressure. If the concentration of salt in the surrounding water is higher than the concentration of salt inside the beans, water diffuses out of the beans instead.

Whether things get saltier when you put them into a salt solution depends on the membrane around them, and whether the pores of the membrane are small enough to prevent salt ions from moving across the membrane. For most foods, I believe the membrane isn't semipermeable, meaning that water _and_ salt end up in the food (which is why brined foods also get saltier during brining).

For beans, my experience is that I get fewer burst/broken beans when I add salt to the soaking water as well as adding salt to the cooking water.


----------



## David7777777777 (Mar 14, 2020)

I've had to cook allot of beans at different jobs over the years for kitchens. 
especially here in Texas you have to have beans! 
for big batches it's really not practical to soak 50lbs of beans overnight so normally we would rinse them really really well and do a quick short boil with salted water or stock to get them started. ideally you would get a chance to rest them for an hour and then really start the cooking process. the big thing that always works for me is controlling the salt in stages just because the liquid will reduce anyways and not adding any or too much acid till the beans get close to what you would like for texture. acidulating the beans too soon means that they really take forever to soften if at all. 
the plus side of that is you can use that knowledge to control the consistency of the beans especially if you're doing a production batch and they're going to be reheated over the next couple days. I've never really played with pressure cookers just because it's not common in a commercial kitchen and I I like to be able to tweak them as they cook. 
kind of like staging your spices when cooking chili. I'll do different spice drops and ingredient drops so everything didn't disappear in the mix....so to speak. 
there nothing like a good pot of borracho beans though!!


----------



## rickbern (Mar 14, 2020)

FWIW 

chickpeas

soak 6-8 hours

pressure cooker high. 12 minutes stovetop. With salt—definitely 

quick release the pressure

My peas are pretty fresh. I get them at a Lebanese grocery


----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2020)

Just spent $80 on beans from Rancho Gordo. I do this every year, but this thread was a good reminder that it’s time again.


----------



## ITKKF (Mar 17, 2020)

When I boil beans it is almost always to end up with a stew. Adapted from my mother-in-law's recipe:

- soak them overnight with a little a bit of bicarbonate of soda (because of the gas issues)
- drain, cover with water and bring to boil, drain again
- repeate above 1 or 2 more times (because of the gas issues)
- Fill water again, add 1 halved onion, 2-3 carrots and a few dried sweet peppers.
- Cook until almost done, drain reserving some of the cooking liquid
- discard onion, scrape the flesh of the cooked peppers
- Saute onions, add ground sweet and chilli pepper, small part of the cooked beans, cooked peppers' flesh, cooked carrots and cooking liquid and mash to a rough puree. This is to thicken the stew.
- Season (this is the only time)
- add canned chopped tomatoes and bring to a boil
- combine with the rest of the cooked beans and some green herbs, usually spearmint or dill, in a oven/bbq safe dish
- cover with thin slices of tomatoes, chopped parsley and some olive oil
- finish in over/bbq, on bbq cook with the lid on on indirect heat

- Serve with baked in oven/bbq whole chilies tossed in olive oil/vinegair/garlic/parsley/dill/salt/sugar sauce and a good bread

Like below, sorry for the crappy plating. Meat balls are truely optional.
Good luck and Bon Apetit!


----------



## krx927 (Mar 17, 2020)

I did not dive into the scientific aspects of cooking beans. I am just following hearsay advice and they work great for me.

I cook a lot beans as I really like them.

I always soak them over night, but not too long so that they do not start fermenting.

I never use salt, after all the comments I will try it. The saying in my country goes that you must always salt then at the end to avoid that they give you gases. I do this and it is working perfectly.

After soaking i rinse them very well. Then I put them to boil and after 5mins of boiling I discard the water, rinse them and I start over.
When I put it on for the second time I add Bay leaf, garlic and usually some smoked meat to give them full flavor. Depending what I am cooking.

Then I take care not to overcook them.


----------



## LostHighway (Mar 17, 2020)

As a quasi vegetarian I eat beans several times a week. I typically do not soak lentils and split peas but I do soak garbanzos, pinto beans, black beans, kidney beans, cannellini beans, Great Northern, etc. I am of the rinse first, then soak overnight with salt or sodium bicarbonate school to achieve fewer burst skins. The texture of canned beans is almost always inferior to starting from dried beans.


----------



## merlin1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I am a plant-based/wholefood eater so beans are major part of my diet. That being said, you have to start with quality beans, i.e., Rancho Gordo Beans. The next important element of cooking good beans is the use of a dedicated clay bean pot. Before I got one I was skeptical, now I am a true disciple. The flavor enhancement is well worth the investment. Micaceous clay pots impart the best flavor but are pricey. I paid $300 for my last 5 qt. Rancho Gordo has a clay pot (not mica clay) that costs about $80; good starter pot. As for soaking, I never soak beans. I put them straight into the pot with homemade veggie broth and spices, bring to boil and then cook slowly until the desired texture is reached (no salt). Veggie broth is made from veggie scraps stored in a bag in the freezer until full. Then I throw them all in a large pot with water and simmer for a couple of hours; strain out the out the veggies and there you go. Works well in cooking rice as well. Can't believe I used to throw those scraps away!


----------



## krx927 (Mar 19, 2020)

merlin1 said:


> I am a plant-based/wholefood eater so beans are major part of my diet. That being said, you have to start with quality beans, i.e., Rancho Gordo Beans. The next important element of cooking good beans is the use of a dedicated clay bean pot. Before I got one I was skeptical, now I am a true disciple. The flavor enhancement is well worth the investment. Micaceous clay pots impart the best flavor but are pricey. I paid $300 for my last 5 qt. Rancho Gordo has a clay pot (not mica clay) that costs about $80; good starter pot. As for soaking, I never soak beans. I put them straight into the pot with homemade veggie broth and spices, bring to boil and then cook slowly until the desired texture is reached (no salt). Veggie broth is made from veggie scraps stored in a bag in the freezer until full. Then I throw them all in a large pot with water and simmer for a couple of hours; strain out the out the veggies and there you go. Works well in cooking rice as well. Can't believe I used to throw those scraps away!



Can you post a picture of this clay pot or some link to it?


----------



## merlin1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's where I got mine. Unfortunately, Rhonda's taking some time off but if you're not in a hurry, her pots are well worth the wait. She apprenticed under one of the Apache masters and really makes some nice pieces. https://www.etsy.com/shop/MicaceousPottery

Here's another I found that has a couple in stock but I can't vouch for the product. http://www.onstottarts.com/

If you decide to buy, I'd buy nothing less than than a 4 qt, 5 qt is ideal for me; I can cook up to 2 lbs of beans in it. Expect to pay between $50 and $100 a qt if you are lucky enough to fine them. Rhonda was about $50 a qt. If you live around Santa Fe, NM they seem to have a lot in the shops there.

If you want to try a clay pot that is not made of micaceous clay at a more reasonable price go to Rancho Gordo Beans. I tried that one first before I got the micaceous pot and enjoyed outcome. Its a a bit on the small side but will accommodate 1 lbs of beans. https://www.ranchogordo.com/products/110-mixteca-pot

Warning: These micaceous pots are like the fine cutlery, once you get your toe in the water you may find yourself wanting to add to your collection.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 19, 2020)

merlin1 said:


> Here's where I got mine. Unfortunately, Rhonda's taking some time off but if you're not in a hurry, her pots are well worth the wait. She apprenticed under one of the Apache masters and really makes some nice pieces. https://www.etsy.com/shop/MicaceousPottery
> 
> Here's another I found that has a couple in stock but I can't vouch for the product. http://www.onstottarts.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the extensive answer. Unfortunately I live in Europe so buying your suggestions would be prohibitively expensive. I will try to look for it over here if I get some decent prices.
And I absolutely agree with you that you need to go for big size. I usually cook 0.7 to 1 kg of beans at the time so you need some volume especially if you also put in some meat as I always do.

Tell me something, can you put it on gas stove to cook or it can only be used in an oven?


----------



## merlin1 (Mar 19, 2020)

krx927 said:


> Thanks for the extensive answer. Unfortunately I live in Europe so buying your suggestions would be prohibitively expensive. I will try to look for it over here if I get some decent prices.
> And I absolutely agree with you that you need to go for big size. I usually cook 0.7 to 1 kg of beans at the time so you need some volume especially if you also put in some meat as I always do.
> 
> Tell me something, can you put it on gas stove to cook or it can only be used in an oven?



You can use them on top of a gas stove or in the oven. The native indians used to cook with them by sitting them directly into an open fire. Good luck with your search!


----------



## YumYumSauce (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont cook beans at all personally. But when I used to work at a Mexican Restuarant we would just simmer the pinto beans for a few hours until tender with some onion, garlic, salt and oil. We never soaked it, just gave it a quick rinse.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Apr 12, 2020)

Interesting how many variations there are on cooking beans. I've seen a few which all yielded tasty results.

Mom used to sit us down (5 kids) and meter outs 2-3 Folgers cans worth in a pile for each of us at the kitchen table. We weren't allowed to get up until we had cleaned our pile of beans of any small rocks or "bad" beans. Cleaning 50 lbs of beans (25 kilos) in one afternoon, isn't this what having kids is for? Her method was to put a few cups of beans in a pot, cover with water, add a "dash" of salt and simmer at the back of our wood burning stove at a very low boil all day. She would add some "gisado" / roux to thicken the juice. She never had recipes, no time for recipes, but the food was always good.

I've had aunts who used a pressure cooker to good effect. 

My method is to soak in water overnight, drain, rinse and transfer to a clay pot filling within 2-3 inches of the top with water. I add enough salt just to have a brine which is barely perceptible as salty. In my experience, the water reduces intensifying the salty flavor and adding too much salt at this stage will ruin my beans. I caramelize an onion, add 5-6 garlic cloves, 1-2 worth of dried Jalapeno slices from my garden last year, and some crumbled bacon if I have it. I transfer the clay pot to my Kamado joe set low and slow below 300F (or an indoor oven) and then ignore them for 6-8 hours. I know they are done when I take a bean out on a spoon and blow on it gently, then the skin peals back by itself. 

Never got a bad review on my beans cooking them this way.......


----------



## GreyBoy (Apr 13, 2020)

nice thread... I love these. I cook beans a lot cause I love em. Alway soak and rinse if old beans, kidney beans, large beans, or if they have a strong flavor that I wanna reduce. Soaking helps me check quality. I try to use spring water, filtered, or at least!!! dechlorinated.

Red lentils I do a light soak, rinse, and then cook with less water and some salt, so that I don't have to drain. Soybeans for miso paste, heavily soaked and then poached gently or even steamed. The gentler the heat, the more even, and the less motion, the better to produce the plumpest whole cooked beans. That's what I've found out. Salt is another story so I just use carefully.

If I cook my liquid down and want to use, I'm usually careful about its taste, so that's why low, slow, careful, simple. For me. Bump for adding water as you go.

But honestly I'm hungry for some Mexican style beans with the pork and garlic. Or how bout some bean jam anyone?


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 14, 2020)

I found most slow cooker recipes are better in a pressure cooker. Greater heat and pressure lead to faster, more complete chemical breakdown (esp collagen). Beans from dry to cooked in 40" is hard to beat. Playing with the time in 5" increments helped me find the proper done-ness between undercooked and muddy in my cooker.
https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/10/why-pressure-cookers-are-better-than-slow-cookers.html


----------



## DevinT (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr. LT said:


> Hoss, did you find out what you were doing wrong and find a way to get your beans to not come out muddy?


Yeah, overnight soak w/baking soda, rinse, fresh water +10 minute boil/simmer, rinse, fresh water + finish. I add salt to the last cooking. I don’t add anything acidic until after the beans are tender, or they never get done. The fresher the beans the better.

Hoss


----------



## DCcook (Apr 23, 2020)

I find the decision to soak or not soak depends on the freshness of the beans. If the beans are new, from a vendor that turns their stock over quickly, I don't find a soak is needed, or adds anything. I buy from rancho gordo and from ethnic markets that sell a lot of beans and so usually I won't soak. For me decision about salting has more to do with flavor than with texture. I find intact beans will always taste under salted if they aren't cooked with salt. Salting at the end results in a salty pot liquor, and then when you bite into the bean itself, it tastes under salted.

I usually buy fresh beans, don't soak, cook a couple onions and cloves of garlic in a dutch oven add beans and cover with water. I cook on a very low simmer for a long time


----------



## DevinT (Apr 23, 2020)

Growing up, we usually ate pinto beans and home made bread on Thursday. I have 10 brothers and 1 sister, my dad had a good job but the money was gone by Thursday of every week because payday was on Friday.

Beans were cheap so that’s what we ate. Almost every Thursday morning my mother would be sorting beans, and simmer them all day. The homemade bread was always done when we were coming home from school. We would slather the warm bread with butter for an after school snack. The beans we would eat plain with some El Pato hot sauce.

Friday was shopping day and we usually had pizza, chicken, or some other fast food and our parents would go out.

Hoss


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Apr 23, 2020)

beans are the staple in my diet. how much time o you have? a pressure cooker can go form dried to done in 40 mins or less. they wont be the best, but they will be fast. you can also partly cook them in the pressure cooker then finish them in a pot.

a soak can help them get more tender and not mushy, because you dont have to cook as long, or at least thats why i think. but the more fresh the beans, the less they need to soak, they are just seeds, so fresh one are ready to go.

i add some salt during and some after. agree with what some have said, if no salt, and the bean is big and fresh, you taste no salt in the bean itself, just the broth

cooking in the pot is best, because more control, but takes longer and takes attention.

i use all of these methods on any given day, and probably more. depends on so many factors, but all yield good and edible beans


----------



## banzai_burrito (Apr 23, 2020)

DevinT said:


> Growing up, we usually ate pinto beans and home made bread on Thursday. I have 10 brothers and 1 sister, my dad had a good job but the money was gone by Thursday of every week because payday was on Friday.
> 
> Beans were cheap so that’s what we ate. Almost every Thursday morning my mother would be sorting beans, and simmer them all day. The homemade bread was always done when we were coming home from school. We would slather the warm bread with butter for an after school snack. The beans we would eat plain with some El Pato hot sauce.
> 
> ...



Similar childhood here, I remember my mother making the beans with lard.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 22, 2020)

I bought a huge bag of red beans for the apocalypse, and haven’t cracked into them. Did the OP ever find a recipe that agreed with him?


----------



## DevinT (Nov 22, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> I bought a huge bag of red beans for the apocalypse, and haven’t cracked into them. Did the OP ever find a recipe that agreed with him?


Yeah, soak over night with a little baking soda, rinse, bring to a simmer in fresh water, cool. I start with 2 cups dried beans. After the soak rinse, simmer rinse, pressure cook beans in 1 quart salted chicken stock, minced onion, minced garlic and a couple of bay leaves, takes about 20-25 minutes at this point with natural cool down. I sometimes add canned tomatoes and green chilies and a splash of vinegar or hot sauce after cooking. Have been using pinto, black, and anasazi beans mostly.
Hoss


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 22, 2020)

That's fantastic thank you. I wouldn't have thought of the baking soda in the soak. 
My partner thought I was nuts for getting 25lb. Going to give this a try.


----------



## rickbern (Nov 22, 2020)

Here's a little more science than you need to cook a pot of beans:









Cooking with Dry Beans: Food Science Insights and Strategies from Dr. Guy Crosby | Bean Institute


Editor’s Note: Dr. Guy Crosby of America’s Test Kitchen will be speaking with Amy Myrdal Miller, MS, RDN, FAND at the 2016 Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics Food and Nutrition Conference and Expo (FNCE) on Sunday, October 15 from 3:30 to 5:00 p.m. in a session titled “Delicious Plant-Based Dietary…




beaninstitute.com




.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 25, 2020)

DevinT said:


> Yeah, soak over night with a little baking soda, rinse, bring to a simmer in fresh water, cool. I start with 2 cups dried beans. After the soak rinse, simmer rinse, pressure cook beans in 1 quart salted chicken stock, minced onion, minced garlic and a couple of bay leaves, takes about 20-25 minutes at this point with natural cool down. I sometimes add canned tomatoes and green chilies and a splash of vinegar or hot sauce after cooking. Have been using pinto, black, and anasazi beans mostly.
> Hoss


This base recipe came out really nicely. Expected it to taste like soda, but it didn't at all. I think that simmer rinse was the keystone. Best pot I've ever made. Needed a little extra hot sauce and salt and they eat good just like that.

Edit : this got the double thumbs up "ate for two meals in a row" endorsement from the house.


----------

